# My first lightweight!



## Bikes&buses (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello, everyone!
I just wanted to share my first lightweight with you. It is an 08/03/1959 built Schwinn Varsity. I believe that it has had a few changes over the years as it is now a 10speed, has different bars/seat, and has had fenders added.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 26, 2020)

Its a beauty but newer than '59. Post the serial number,Its on the L/H rear fork just above the axle


----------



## Bikes&buses (Apr 26, 2020)

Here is a photo of the serial number. I decoded it earlier using bikehistory.org, is that not an accurate website?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2020)

Bikes&buses said:


> Here is a photo of the serial number. I decoded it earlier using bikehistory.org, is that not an accurate website?View attachment 1182018




No, it's definitely not an accurate website and this proves that fact. How it even came up with a 1959 serial is the biggest mystery! I was actually doing a little checking just yesterday on that site and it gave me the wrong date on a May 1970 serial number saying it was 6-1-59 number. This bike was made during the time when Schwinn transferred the serial numbers from the drop out to the head tube. The bike in the photo below had two May 1970 serial numbers. One was stamped on the drop out and one was stamped on the head tube. 

Your Varsity is a 1969 model.


----------



## Bikes&buses (Apr 26, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> No, it's definitely not an accurate website and this proves that fact. How it even came up with a 1959 serial is the biggest mystery! I was actually doing a little checking just yesterday on that site and it gave me the wrong date on a May 1970 serial number saying it was 6-1-59 number. This bike was made during the time when Schwinn transferred the serial numbers from the drop out to the head tube. The bike in the photo below had two May 1970 serial numbers. One was stamped on the drop out and one was stamped on the head tube.
> 
> Your Varsity is a 1969 model.
> 
> View attachment 1182036



Very interesting!  It being a 1969 model makes much more sense!  Could you kindly point me to a more reliable source?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2020)

Go to the All Things Schwinn section and at the top of the page there is a sticky for the thread Schwinn Serial Number Reference


----------



## juvela (Apr 26, 2020)

-----

two tips -

on the cycle's Weinmann rear brake caliper either the outer caliper arm is bent or the pivot bolt has come loose

on the Maeda rear gear mech the maker's mounting instructions state to adjust the angle of the pantograph so that is is parallel to the chainstay for optimal shifting performance.  there is a small adjustment screw at the rear of the body for doing this.

-----


----------



## Bikes&buses (Apr 28, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> two tips -
> 
> ...



Many thanks for the tips! not only is this my first lightweight, but it is also my first multispeed cassette bike! I will make the adjustments before tonight's ride!


----------

